# Dog throwing up at night



## nreid77 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I wonder if anyone can help me. My dog lately had been throwing up in the middle of the night with his food undigested in the throw up. The strange thing is that he does not throw up at all during the day. We are feeding him Canidae. We have tried a couple diferent things. Feeding him later, giving him a snack etc( per the vets advice) but he will still throw up. We are changing food on him incase it is an alergy to see if that helps.The vet suggested that we give him the new food all by itself without the old food, and it still happened. If we give him a rice and grond beef dinner,without dog food, he is fine. He is also itching a lot. Anyway, he is going to the vet next week, but I just wanted to see if anyone has been through this. This is a fairly new thing for us. He has been on Canidae for over 6 months and been fine. Also, if this was an allergy, wouldn't it happen to him during the day?
Thank you!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Typically yes. It sounds like you're feeding once a day. Some dogs get to where they can't handle eating once a day. Try breaking up his meal into 2 a day. One in the morning, one later in the evening. 

As for the itching thing, search in this section (diet & Nutrition) for canidae. ALOT of people have had to change due to their dogs suddenly itching. I know they changed the formula again this summer, and there was someone else earlier this wk I believe that their dog was itching as well and on canidae. Heck one of my C litter pups owner emailed me, dog had lost almost all of his hair on one side because he wouldn't leave it alone and it was almost like leather. Vet had done scrapings, antibiotics, etc. He was on canidae. Told her to get him off of it, gave her a few foods to try, and he is finally starting to improve.


----------



## nreid77 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, I do feed him twice a day. Sorry if that wasn't clear. I feed him at 7AM and he goes all day without throwing up. Then I feed him at 5PM and give him a snack before bed, sometimes, I will feed him later in the evening and not give him a snack, and come 5AM, he is throwing up. I have had him do that before, but only with yellow bile, which the vet said was due to hunger, but now when he is throwing up, you can see his undigested food. Any ideas?? Is this normal? It is not every night, but most nights.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Just to be sure have the vet do an x-ray JUST to make sure there isn't something in there. Also look at the ingredients on the bag of food and find another food without those ingredients. Go with lamb or fish and not beef or chicken. As far as the grain, either go grainless or something with brown rice instead of corn, wheat, or soy. Try Natural Balance, Wellness, TimberWolf, ect.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd start spliting his meals into three feedings. Once in the morning, once in the afternoon and once right before bed. See if that helps. Not sure what kind of "snack" your feeding but maybe it's just not enough to satisfy his tummy. There is quite a long time between 5pm and 5am so I'd feed at least one meal later than 5pm, more around 8 or 9 to see if that helps.

Or stick with two feedings and feed in the morning and then around 8-9pm.


----------



## nreid77 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks! If it is because he is super hungry, would it be normal to throw up undigested food?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

No, it's not normal. 

In the evenings, has he been eating grass or "stuff" from the yard? Has he been chewing on nylabones, etc.?

If there isn't something 'extra' that he is eating, I would suspect that his food just isn't agreeing with him.

This might be your answer:



> Originally Posted By: natalie..... If we give him a rice and grond beef dinner,without dog food, he is fine. .....


----------



## nreid77 (Dec 8, 2006)

No, he hasn't been eating anything unusual. Yesterday at 7AM he ate his dog food, Old mixed with new. Was fine ALL day long till 4PM, cooked him some chicken and rice. Then at 10PM gave him some ground beef and rice, and he was fine all night long. No throwing up. It's something about his dog food at night that bothers him, but not during the day.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'd try getting him slowly onto something else then. Sounds like his food def. doesn't agree with him.


----------



## nreid77 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, I am in the process of swiching over his food,so hopefully that will help.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Is he fairly active during the day? Maybe it has to do with him lying down? Maybe he gets heart burn or something? I would definitely try another brand and see if that helps.


----------

